# Smoking and Summer salsa.....thinking ahead



## fwismoker (Apr 22, 2013)

I make and jar fresh salsa each Summer but this time i want to smoke my peppers. 

What are you all smoking, just the peppers or the tomatoes also?    I'm thinking about cold smoking the peppers so i can keep them in the smoke for like 12-24 hours so they get enough....i can always hot smoke them a little after that.   What's working the best for everyone?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2013)

Peppers take smoke pretty quick, so no need to smoke them super long. Hot Smoke, char, peel. If you want to keep the texture crisp then do cold smoke. Like cheesus a few hours is plenty. Tomatoes, onions, garlic can all be smoked too, but sometimes less is more.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 23, 2013)

FWI, morning..... I do not know about veggies but, when smoking salmon and then canning it, the smoke flavor intensifies by a magnitude of about 20....  I now smoke salmon for about 15 minutes before I can it....  Seems weird but taste buds tell the tale....    I would start with 1 batch of smoked veggies about 30 min.... another 1 hour.... etc. and make the salsa to test the smokeyness until you get the desired flavor profile....  Don't forget to wait a few days to do the taste test...  When smoking, taste buds get acclimated to the smoke and you can't taste it too well.... Just my thoughts on this.....   Dave


----------

